# is dragon stone inert



## jacko32 (2 Jun 2011)

hi got some dragon stone from green machine it didnt say on there website if it would change the water chemistry or if it was inert just wanted someone to shed some light on it please
cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Jun 2011)

i think it is as its very soft (unlike seiryu). just make sure you give it a good wash before you put it in the tank as its usually full of clay in the holes.


----------



## jacko32 (2 Jun 2011)

great thanks ill give it a good wash before adding it


----------



## Radik (2 Jun 2011)

100% inert but comes dirty from shop, soak it then use shower or spray bar, also try to clean up those holes it has some mud in there else it will pollute your tank.


----------



## jacko32 (7 Jun 2011)

excellent ill give it a good clean then


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jun 2011)

I didn't clean mine and then had cloudy water for two months, had to brush the rocks before water changes to lift the clay to remove it, now its clear, but now I don't like the colour of the rocks! lol


----------



## Greenview (16 Jun 2011)

Yes, lots of clay in the holes. I ended up soaking it overnight and then taking a brush to it in order to clean it up.


----------

